# 3D Printing: Gans 356 Air



## QuangNguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi guys, I've recently mimic a Gans 356 Air on a CAD software (Solidworks). I want to ask if it is okay if I 3d printing it without getting trouble, such as violating copyright law and so on. If not then, which 3d printer you guys recommend?

P/S: I have spent +40 hours for this project (it is for a class), and I feel like my design is almost the same as the original cube. I am really exciting to have a hands-on experience, I can upload a video if it is allowed and you guys want.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm no legal expert, but as far as I'm aware, no law is stopping you from 3D printing items that are patented, unless you try to sell them and pass them off as your own (and even then it's still probably legal, especially if it's not the same exact cube as a Gan356 Air). It sounds like you're just trying to print one for personal use, so I wouldn't worry about it. I don't know anything about 3D printers, so I can't recommend a specific type to you, but I'm sure others on the forum have experience with that.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 12, 2017)

You will also have to buy metallic parts, I am not sure if they can be printed. If you have a lot of money, you can buy 3d-printer, but I think it is much better(because you will need to use it only one time) to order the details from special companies that have 3d-printer. You just send them 3d-models, pay them money and they print it.
Examples:
shapeways.com
makexyz.com
you3dit.com
There are a lot of them.
I dont know much about the law, but if it is legal, it will be awesome if you make a video.


----------



## js5752 (Jun 12, 2017)

I think if you want good results you'll need to go with a resin based printer vs the typical filament style. They tend to be more accurate with less banding between the layers from what I've seen. The downside is that they are a bit pricier to get into, so if you're doing this on your own, I hope you've got a few grand burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ooo cool! I hope it turns out!


----------



## QuangNguyen (Jun 14, 2017)

After looking through the prices for 3d printing, I decided just to do cheap one at my school's library. I know it wo't be as good because they will use PLA plastic and outdated 3d printer. But it is alright, I will just print one for the sake of my first model.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

ANYTHING FOR EDUCATION IS OKAY. HOWEVER I HAVE ALREADY PRINTED A CUBE AND THE MAIN DIFFICULTIES ARE THE PRINTED LAYERS MAKE THE TURNING TERRIBLE. UNLESS YOU HAVE A REALLY TUNED PRINTER, EXPECT TO PRINT SEVERAL TIMES UNTIL YOU GET THE TOLERANCES RIGHT!!!!!! (also print in abs rather than pla (it's smoother)) 

Ur welcome 
Xoxo


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

The 3D printers I use are the printrbot, series 1, and up mini 2. Ooh... also I have access to a form labs 2, but those are p expensive!!!!!!!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 13, 2017)

Simply printing anything (like DG said) for personal use doesn't affect gan in any way. So you are fine


----------



## QuangNguyen (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi guys, sorry for making you guys wait. I finally printed my model, I printed it cheap so it is very rough. It is functional and it can cut decently. I am happy with my mimic design haha. I will do a video later, what do you guys think


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks cool! Do you plan on maybe sanding it down lightly? (That is if you plan to sticker it)


----------



## QuangNguyen (Aug 19, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> Looks cool! Do you plan on maybe sanding it down lightly? (That is if you plan to sticker it)


I tried to sand it the inside, it is too much work(so maybe not outside lol). The model is not well printed and I messed up on the thickness of each cubies(it is a bit thin, making the cube feels easy to break). I am planning to keep it non-sticker just cuz I don't think it looks like normal cube when I put stickers in.

P/s: the inside of the edge has some bumps, I can sand that down, for some major roughness I just leave it there and break in the cube hoping it will be gone. Sorry for my english, english is my second language.


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 19, 2017)

If your not selling the thing and calling it your own. You will not get in trouble. But you can take the design tweak it a little and then call it your own


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for replying! It still is an awesome thing to have sitting on your shelf. You also have good english


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 21, 2017)

Amazing! Any chance you can PM me the STLs? I have a high quality printer  I'll post pics of my print if you give me the stl.


----------



## QuangNguyen (Aug 21, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Amazing! Any chance you can PM me the STLs? I have a high quality printer  I'll post pics of my print if you give me the stl.


Maybe not, I don't think Gans would want me to publish it, I haven't heard back from them. My design is far worse than the real cube but still, sorry dude. 


Sion said:


> I might want to ask this person to join my S-0 team for the tempest...


What kind of team is that


----------



## Riley M (Aug 22, 2017)

for future reference to anyone wanting to recreate this...If you go to the Cincinnati library, there are free to use 3D printers and whatever you print is 10 cents per gram so it probably. won't cost more than $10. Also, if you're looking to spend more money they do have a resin printer. also also if there is a misprint, you don't have to pay. Also also also there are computers for you to tweak your designs.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 22, 2017)

Riley M said:


> for future reference to anyone wanting to recreate this...If you go to the Cincinnati library, there are free to use 3D printers and whatever you print is 10 cents per gram so it probably. won't cost more than $10. Also, if you're looking to spend more money they do have a resin printer. also also if there is a misprint, you don't have to pay. Also also also there are computers for you to tweak your designs.


Yes, except for me Cincinnati is 15,000 kilometers away.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 22, 2017)

QuangNguyen said:


> Maybe not, I don't think Gans would want me to publish it, I haven't heard back from them. My design is far worse than the real cube but still, sorry dude.
> 
> What kind of team is that



Hi. I don't want to make you do anything you're not comfortable with, but this is for educational purposes (I won't print this to sell lol). Thus, it doesn't matter what you do with it as long as you don't make money from it. When you hear back, I hope you can PM the files to me.


----------



## Sean Fei (Aug 25, 2017)

Whoa, that's insane! Hope you can make a video on this soon.


----------



## CTClarke (Nov 12, 2017)

Can I have the file please?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 30, 2017)

Affordable 3D printing is a million miles away from a mass produced speedcube.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 1, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> Affordable 3D printing is a million miles away from a mass produced speedcube.


That is true, but I think this is still a really cool proof of concept. It is great to see what one can do with a printer and some modeling software.


----------



## cfopboy (Jul 7, 2020)

QuangNguyen said:


> Hi guys, sorry for making you guys wait. I finally printed my model, I printed it cheap so it is very rough. It is functional and it can cut decently. I am happy with my mimic design haha. I will do a video later, what do you guys think


could you please send me the files? i would love to try 3d printing it on my school's 3d printer just for fun. Also, what software did you use? I use blender but I don't have much luck trying to make cubes, as I am still a newbie with blender. Hats off to you for putting so much time and effort to doing that!
Edit: my email is [email protected]
or u could just attach the files here in a post.


----------



## cfopboy (Jul 7, 2020)

you should also post this on thingiverse as there is a chance that someone might donate to you or something. There are some other speedcubes on thingiverse too, though I haven't tried 3d printing them yet. i actually have never tried 3d printing anything yet lol.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 7, 2020)

Woaj big bump
He has been inactive for 2 years.


----------

